# Fotos von Mr Sicherheit`s neuem Fahrrad



## Mr. Sicherheit (1. April 2006)

Auf mehrfachem Wunsch hin, hier die lang ersehnten Fotos von meinem neuen "Hochsicherheits-Fahrrad". Auf dem 1. Foto ist mein altes Fahrrad abgebildet und auf dem letzten Foto bin ich drauf.
Die Bildqualität ist nicht so gut, war ne Kamera für 10,- Euro. Aber ich finde man kann alles erkennen.

Hier zuerst mal mein altes Fahrrad:







http://people.freenet.de/ab-2007-volles-haar/radl/sicher002.jpg
http://people.freenet.de/ab-2007-volles-haar/radl/sicher003.jpg
http://people.freenet.de/ab-2007-volles-haar/radl/sicher004.jpg
http://people.freenet.de/ab-2007-volles-haar/radl/sicher005.jpg
http://people.freenet.de/ab-2007-volles-haar/radl/sicher006.jpg
http://people.freenet.de/ab-2007-volles-haar/radl/sicher007.jpg
http://people.freenet.de/ab-2007-volles-haar/radl/sicher008.jpg
http://people.freenet.de/ab-2007-volles-haar/radl/sicher009.jpg
http://people.freenet.de/ab-2007-volles-haar/radl/sicher010.jpg
http://people.freenet.de/ab-2007-volles-haar/radl/sicher011.jpg
http://people.freenet.de/ab-2007-volles-haar/radl/sicher012.jpg
http://people.freenet.de/ab-2007-volles-haar/radl/sicher013.jpg
http://people.freenet.de/ab-2007-volles-haar/fotos/fotoapril062.jpg


----------



## LeichteGranate (1. April 2006)

Geil !!!!
Es Ist Soweit !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zastafari (1. April 2006)

Danke...


----------



## Ronja (1. April 2006)

das Ding gibts also wirklich-oh mann!


----------



## [email protected]!t (1. April 2006)

alter schwede, da traut sich niemand ran !


----------



## HT-Biker-Aut (1. April 2006)

Ohne jetzt hier die Sicherheitseinrichtungen in Frage stellen zu wollen:

Wird das Bike auch mal Offroad in einem dem normalen Mountainbiken ähnlichen Betrieb verwendet? Oder dient es rein als urbanes Fortbewegungsmittel?

Weil Offroad hätte ich so meine Bedenken, ob nicht eine der fix installierten Sicherheitseinrichtungen in der Botanik landen könnte.

Aber für die Stadt sicher ein Top-Sicherer Hobel.

Respect


----------



## Bener (1. April 2006)

http://people.freenet.de/ab-2007-volles-haar/


----------



## Mongoele (1. April 2006)

auweia...


----------



## GlanDas (1. April 2006)

Hilfe...


----------



## rpo35 (1. April 2006)

Schraub den ganzen Kram wieder ab; des klaut niemand 
Und geh endlich zum Dok...


----------



## nisita (1. April 2006)

tja, men schaue und staune, wer hätte gedacht, dass es dieses bike wirklich gibt... respekt 
hauptsache dir gefällt es, und du bist glücklich damit... deswegen *beidedaumenhoch*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ambientkatz (1. April 2006)

Ja, *zugeb* , das Rad ist grossartig geworden.

Und dann noch die hübsche Katze im Hintergrund...


----------



## wurstendbinder (1. April 2006)

das gesamtgewicht würde mich noch interessieren, also inkl aller schlösser und alarmanlagen 

wigt wahrscheinlich mehr als n durchschnittliches DH-bike

gruß


----------



## carmin (1. April 2006)

Faszinierend.

Dient der Kasten an der linken Sitzstrebe nur zur Sicherung des Sattels, oder führst Du die Schleife beim Parken noch durchs Hinterrad? Worauf reagiert die Alarmanlage am Lenker? Wozu dient der Kasten vorn unterm Sattel? Stört der nicht beim Pedalieren? Warum hast Du jetzt doch auf Blinker, Bremslicht und Sirene verzichtet? Wieviel hast jetzt für die Schlösser bezahlt?

Zur Verunsicherung potentieller Diebe wirds reichen.

(Hat das ausgerechnet am 1. April sein müssen? Die leicht psychedelisch umwölkten Fotos erinnern mich irgendwie an das Sonnenlischt-Video...)


----------



## Mr. Sicherheit (1. April 2006)

Das Fahrrad ist nur für die Stadt. Im Offroadbereich fahre ich damit nie.

Wie viel das Fahrrad wiegt weiß ich nicht. Aber aufgrund der doch sehr grossen und schweren Schlösser wiegt es schon aller Hand...
Ein Kumpel von mir ist mal Probe gefahren und hat auch versucht damit zu "springen", aber das war ihm alles zu schwer.
Aber für die City ist es TOP. Und sollte man damit doch mal Off-Road unterwegs sein, kann man die Schlösser einfach runter nehmen. Die Alarmanlagen wiegen ja fast gar nichts.
Die schwarze Alarmanlage im hinteren Bereich ist extra nur für den Sattel-Diebstahlschutz bestimmt, wie man auf dem Bild erkennen kann:






Die anderen 2 Alarmanlagen (am Lenkrad + unter dem Sattel) reagieren auf Erschütterungen.
Ich habe das Fahrrad nun schon 2 Monate und bislang ist nichts weg gekommen


----------



## Mr. Sicherheit (1. April 2006)

Bremslicht und Blinker waren leider doch nicht so leicht wie ich erst gedacht habe. Das ganze ist äußerst mühselig zu verlegen (Kabel), es gäbe zu wenig Diebstahlschutz. Hier könnte man einfach das Kabel durchschneiden und schon wäre die ganze Lichtanlage hin. Außerdem meinte der Fahrrad-Händler dass auf den Strassen schon so viel Geblinke ist, dass ein Autofahrer nicht unterscheiden kann zwischen einem Blinklicht (links/rechts) und einem normalen Hinterlicht.

Aber für mein nächstes Fahrrad "Mr Sicherheit II" habe ich mir schon so einiges vorgemerkt:

- Brems- und Blinklicht TOP Diebstahlsicher und ohne Kabel
die auch weit genug auseinander sind

- Diebstahlsicherer Rückspiegel

- Licht, was automatisch bei Dämmerung an- und aus geht. Auch mit TOP-Diebstahlschutz
- einen höheren Gang als der 21 bzw. einen stärkeren
- Gepäckträger
- Computer, der auch bei Dunkelheit beleuchtbar ist

Mein neues Fahrrad hat auch einen Anschluss für Radio.
Das Radio habe ich nur nicht aufgesteckt gehabt, als ich die Fotos geschossen habe.
Die Akustik des Radios ist äußerst schlecht, deshalb benutze ich das Radio nie. Der Platz für das Radio war an der Gabel vorgesehen, um den Strahlungen so weit es geht aus dem Weg zu gehen.
Aber bei meinem nächsten neuen Fahrrad soll dann auch das Radio beste Qualität haben.
Und mal schauen, was sich im Laufe der Zeit noch alles an Verbesserungsvorschlägen ergibt... Ich denke da an 2008, dann werde ich sicher mein nächstes Fahrrad hier präsentieren, der Mr. Sicherheit II.


----------



## Mr. Sicherheit (1. April 2006)

Der "Kasten" vorn unterm Sattel ist übrigens genau die gleiche Alarmanlage wie am Lenker. Berührt man das Fahrrad, so erschrillen die beiden Alarmanlagen mit je 110 dB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr proper (2. April 2006)

LoL,
ich war ganz ganz fest dafon überzeugt das das alles ein Fake is aber wenn ich mir die Fotos so anschau,...   es wurde sehr schwer an meiner Theorie gerüttelt.

Safty First!?!?!
    ?=!Unendschieden   
Respeckt.


----------



## Der Stefan (2. April 2006)

Mr. Sicherheit schrieb:
			
		

> Der Platz für das Radio war an der Gabel vorgesehen, um den Strahlungen so weit es geht aus dem Weg zu gehen.
> Aber bei meinem nächsten neuen Fahrrad soll dann auch das Radio beste Qualität haben.



Sorry, aber welche Strahlungen bitte? Den gefährlichen Radiowellen vielleicht?


----------



## felgenbremser (2. April 2006)

Mr.  Sicherheit schrieb:
			
		

> Der Platz für das Radio war an der Gabel vorgesehen, um den Strahlungen so weit es geht aus dem Weg zu gehen.



*Buaaaaahhhhhhhh!!  ich kann nicht mehr...*

eins solltest Du unbedingt noch bedenken Mr. Sicherheit: wenn du dein Handy in der linken Hosentasche trägst, und sich der aktuelle Sendemast im Tal rechts neben dir befindet, wirkt dein Rahmen wie ein halber Faradayscher Käfig und deine Familienjuwelen werden gegrillt... um eine externe Handyantenne wirst Du wohl kaum drumrumkommen...


----------



## wing (2. April 2006)

Jetzt hat es sich gelohnt. aufzustehen. Du hast mir den Sonntag ermöglicht.

Danke

wing


----------



## trekkinger (2. April 2006)

Moin Mr. Sicherheit!

Hm naja. Mit dem Rad würde ich nicht ausserhalb einer Strasse fahren.
Das erhöht den Verschleiss ernorm und so ganz ungefährlich ist es sicher auch nicht.

Aber immerhin hast Du Dir kein vollgefedertes Rad gekauft für das Geld. 


Was ist denn mit dem alten Rad?

Das macht doch einen recht brauchbaren Eindruck.


----------



## Mr. Sicherheit (2. April 2006)

> Aber immerhin hast Du Dir kein vollgefedertes Rad gekauft für das Geld.



??? Bitte?
Sicher ist das Fahrrad voll gefedert! Vorne die Gabel und sogar der Sattel. Gibts Fahrräder mit noch mehr Federung?


----------



## trekkinger (2. April 2006)

Ja, sogenannte Fullys. Dein Rad ist ein Hardtail mit einer gefederten Sattelstütze. Ist in Deinem Fall auch vernünftiger.

Das hier ist ein Vollgefedertes:





Sind aber durch den erhöhten technischen Aufwand teurer.


----------



## Don Raul (2. April 2006)

Hammermäßig das Teil,gut gemacht Mr. Sicherheit!! 

Ich bin schon gespannt auf "Mr.Sicherheit II",das wird bestimmt alles dagewesene nochmal in den Schatten stellen!


----------



## zastafari (2. April 2006)

Vielleicht sollten wir ihn beim Bau von "Mr. Sicherheit II" unterstützen....


----------



## trekkinger (2. April 2006)

Zum Beispiel...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hammerbusch (2. April 2006)

zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollten wir ihn beim Bau von "Mr. Sicherheit II" unterstützen....



Na, anscheinend ist zastafari in der Klon-Branche.


----------



## fx:flow (2. April 2006)

Soll das Ganze irgendwie witzig sein, oder welches Ziel verfolgt dieser Typ?


----------



## nisita (2. April 2006)

der versucht nur sein bike sicher zu machen... also ziemlich legitim..


----------



## Don Raul (2. April 2006)

> Soll das Ganze irgendwie witzig sein, oder welches Ziel verfolgt dieser Typ?


Du kennst wohl noch nicht Mr.Sicherheit?

Lies dir mal seine Vorgänger-Threads durch,der Kerl ist hier schon voll der Star


----------



## bohmy1190 (2. April 2006)

Sry aber in welcher Gegend lebst du dass du für die Sicherheit deines Fahrrads bistimmt das gleiche (wenn nicht sogar mehr) als für das Bike selbst zahlst?
Ist echt immer lustig deine Threats zu lesn!
MFG


----------



## nisita (2. April 2006)

naja, wenn man erstmal ein paar bikes "verloren" hat, dann denkt man da auch schnell anders drüer nach.. mir wurde selbst nen altes diamant-bike geklaut... warum sollte man da ein eher "preiswerteres" bike nicht auch gut sichern..
(alarmanlagen finde ich selbst jedoch nen bissl "sinnlos"...)


----------



## Mr. Sicherheit (2. April 2006)

bohmy1190 schrieb:
			
		

> Sry aber in welcher Gegend lebst du dass du für die Sicherheit deines Fahrrads bistimmt das gleiche (wenn nicht sogar mehr) als für das Bike selbst zahlst?
> Ist echt immer lustig deine Threats zu lesn!
> MFG



Wie kommst Du darauf? Das Fahrrad hat 230,- inkl. Lichtanlage gekostet.

Und die Sicherheits-Ausstattung inkl. Versandkosten:

3 Alarmanlagen  30,00
2 Schlösser 30,00
=== sind also 60,00
also deutlich weniger als das Fahrrad selbst!

Könntet Ihr mir beim Gestalten des "Mr Sicherheit II" behilflich sein?
Vielleicht kommt der nächste Mr Sicherheit ja doch viel früher als geplant... Der Hinterreifen (Narbe) ist schon wieder hin!! Und das schon zum 3. Mal.


----------



## Subraid (3. April 2006)

Mr. Sicherheit schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hinterreifen (Narbe) ist schon wieder hin!! Und das schon zum 3. Mal.



Jo, eine Narbe im Hinterreifen ist nie gut. Aber es hilft manchmal etwas Bepanthol o.ä. auf die Narbe zu schmieren.


----------



## wagnemar (3. April 2006)

Ganz großes Kino!!!

Tip: Einfach einen toten Zugvogel ans Rad binden...schreckt auch ab und ist günstig zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (3. April 2006)

wagnemar schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz großes Kino!!!
> 
> Tip: Einfach einen toten Zugvogel ans Rad binden...schreckt auch ab und ist günstig zu haben.



 

Also wenn dir, Mr.Sicherheit dein Rad am herzen liegt kauft man gute Schlößer.
Die Teile für 10 knackt dir jeder Dieb in weniger als 1min und schaltet dazu noch die Alarmanlage ab 

Wenn ich bedenke das ich alleine 180 für Schlößer ausgegeben habe


----------



## KILROY (3. April 2006)

wagnemar schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz großes Kino!!!
> 
> Tip: Einfach einen toten Zugvogel ans Rad binden...schreckt auch ab und ist günstig zu haben.



hier: " " " " " " " <- nimm ein paar von den Gänsefüßchen, die dürften auch reichen.

ich dreh mir gleich eine Schraube ins Knie


----------



## Mr. Sicherheit (3. April 2006)

StillPad schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn dir, Mr.Sicherheit dein Rad am herzen liegt kauft man gute SchlÃ¶Ãer.
> Die Teile fÃ¼r 10â¬ knackt dir jeder Dieb in weniger als 1min und schaltet dazu noch die Alarmanlage ab
> 
> Wenn ich bedenke das ich alleine 180â¬ fÃ¼r SchlÃ¶Ãer ausgegeben habe



Du irrst! Schau Dir doch die SchlÃ¶sser einmal an! 1 Panzerkettenschloss mit der max. Sicherheitsstufe 15 und ein BÃ¼gelschloss! Normal kosten beide SchlÃ¶sser zusammen 200,- Euro. Ich habe es bei ebay nur so gÃ¼nstig gekriegt! Und jetzt gibt es auch gerade SchlÃ¶sser, super dick, im Supermarkt fÃ¼r 10,- Euro. Die wurden von der Stiftung Warentest mit "GUT" beurteilt! Gute QualitÃ¤t muss eben nicht immer teuer sein! Und was die Alarmanlagen betrifft: Selbst meine Kumpels haben vor der Angst! Sobald der Alarm losgeht, erregt das eine unglaubliche Aufmerksamkeit in 1.000 m Entfernung! Nicht gerade unauffÃ¤llig fÃ¼r den Dieb...


----------



## Mr. Sicherheit (3. April 2006)

wagnemar schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz großes Kino!!!
> 
> Tip: Einfach einen toten Zugvogel ans Rad binden...schreckt auch ab und ist günstig zu haben.



Und was ist, wenn der Dieb keine Angst vor toten Vögeln hat?
Und was ist, wenn ein Tierlieber Passant den Vogel versucht "mitzunehmen"? Dann geht doch sofort der Alarm los und dabei wird das Fahrrad gar nicht gestohlen... 
Nein, da brauch ich schon was professionelleres. Ein Stromseil wäre ideal!
Natürlich mit Aufschrift: "_STOP Fahrrad per Elektroschock gesichert. Anfassen strengstens verboten! Bewusstlosigkeitsgefahr_"


----------



## AngryApe (3. April 2006)

dann mach halt ne 4. alarmanlage an den vogel

...alternativ den toten vogel unter starkstrom setzen


----------



## zastafari (3. April 2006)

Mr. Sicherheit schrieb:
			
		

> "_STOP Fahrrad per Elektroschock gesichert. Anfassen strengstens verboten! Bewusstlosigkeitsgefahr_"



Den mußt du aber mehrsprachig anbringen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (3. April 2006)

Mr. Sicherheit schrieb:
			
		

> Du irrst! Schau Dir doch die Schlösser einmal an! 1 Panzerkettenschloss mit der max. Sicherheitsstufe 15 und ein Bügelschloss! Normal kosten beide Schlösser zusammen 200,- Euro. Ich habe es bei ebay nur so günstig gekriegt! Und jetzt gibt es auch gerade Schlösser, super dick, im Supermarkt für 10,- Euro. Die wurden von der Stiftung Warentest mit "GUT" beurteilt! Gute Qualität muss eben nicht immer teuer sein! Und was die Alarmanlagen betrifft: Selbst meine Kumpels haben vor der Angst! Sobald der Alarm losgeht, erregt das eine unglaubliche Aufmerksamkeit in 1.000 m Entfernung! Nicht gerade unauffällig für den Dieb...



okay schauen ganz ordentlich aus habe mir damls von Abus die CityChain gekauft max. Sicherheit beim Fahrradlevel.
Normal sollten die Teile 120 pro Stück kosten bei Ebay je 90 

Das Qualität nicht eure sein muss ist mir schon klar nur bei Abus weiß ich das die die besten Schlößer haben.

Das der Dieb vom Alarm abgeschreckt werden kann glaube ich nicht.
Bei uns sind die so dickfällig das ein Kerl mit ein langem mantel so gemütlich zum Fahrradständer geht, dann den Bolzenschneider rausholt und mal ebne das Schloß knackt. Habe das aus der Straßenbahn beobachtet. Mittem an hellen Tag  
Wenn dann die A.Anlage los geht wird der bestimtm sagen das er aus versehn gegen gekommen ist.


----------



## zastafari (3. April 2006)

Was passiert eigentlich, wenn man auf die Alarmanlagen pinkelt....??

....kriegt man dann nen Schlag oder sind die dann nur kaputt???


----------



## Blauer Vogel (3. April 2006)

Das Rad ist doch klasse geworden. Viel besser als ich gedacht hätte. Ich hatte auch geglaubt, es wäre ein Fully. Aber so ist es besser. Auch die Alarmanlagen stören die Optik nicht so sehr. 

Das reicht aber jetzt mit Alarmanlagen und Schlössern. Mehr ist unnötig für ein Fahrrad. Du hast mich aber auf eine Idee gebracht mit den Alarmanlagen. Die wären vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht für sie im Haus zu benutzen. Wenn man damit eine bestimmte Tür absichern würde, könnte ein Einbrecher nachts nicht unbemerkt im ganzen Haus herumlaufen und man würde wach werden bevor er ins Schlafzimmer kommt.


----------



## Mr. Sicherheit (3. April 2006)

StillPad schrieb:
			
		

> okay schauen ganz ordentlich aus habe mir damls von Abus die CityChain gekauft max. Sicherheit beim Fahrradlevel.
> Normal sollten die Teile 120â¬ pro StÃ¼ck kosten bei Ebay je 90â¬
> 
> Das QualitÃ¤t nicht eure sein muss ist mir schon klar nur bei Abus weiÃ ich das die die besten SchlÃ¶Ãer haben.
> ...




Aber Hallo!!!
Das kann man vielleicht bei 0815-FahrrÃ¤dern machen mit einem Schloss aus dem Cent-Shop, aber ganz sicher nicht mit meinem Mr Sicherheit!
Das Fahrrad ist TOP sicher.

1.) Die SchlÃ¶sser kriegt man gar nicht mit Bolzenschneider auf
2.) Sobald an dem Fahrrad auch nur gerÃ¼ttelt wird, gehen beide Alarmanlagen los. Und der Dieb braucht sehr lange, um diese SchlÃ¶sser aufzubrechen. In dieser Zeit heulen aber die Alarmanlagen....
Bitte, welcher Dieb traut sich denn sowas??

@Blauervogel: Ja, diese Alarmanlage ist auch fÃ¼r Haus, Wohnung und Garten geeignet. Es ist auch ein Band drum, die Alarmanlage einfach an die TÃ¼rklinke binden und schon geht der Alarm los, sobald die TÃ¼r geÃ¶ffnet wird. Kostet ja nur 1,99 Euro.


----------



## Enrgy (3. April 2006)

Wirklich gut finde ich den Überfallschutz, den es in Südamerika für Autos gibt: ein paar fette Bunsenbrenner unter die Türen. Kommt dann ein Favela-Fuzzi an der Ampel und will die Tür aufreißen, gibts gegrillte Waden. Habsch mal im TV gesehen, die Flammen schlugen gut 1m unter dem Wagen hervor!  

Läßt sich am Bike leider nicht verwirklichen. Aber für die Variante II schlage ich Unsichtbarkeits-Lack vor. Was man nicht sieht, wird auch nicht geklaut.
Frage ist nurt, ob Mr. Security dann sein Rad überhaupt noch wiederfindet...


----------



## Edith L. (3. April 2006)

Mr. Sicherheit schrieb:
			
		

> Bremslicht und Blinker waren leider doch nicht so leicht wie ich erst gedacht habe. Das ganze ist äußerst mühselig zu verlegen (Kabel), es gäbe zu wenig Diebstahlschutz. Hier könnte man einfach das Kabel durchschneiden und schon wäre die ganze Lichtanlage hin. Außerdem meinte der Fahrrad-Händler dass auf den Strassen schon so viel Geblinke ist, dass ein Autofahrer nicht unterscheiden kann zwischen einem Blinklicht (links/rechts) und einem normalen Hinterlicht.
> 
> Aber für mein nächstes Fahrrad "Mr Sicherheit II" habe ich mir schon so einiges vorgemerkt:
> 
> ...



Wie wär es denn schon jetzt mit einer nächsten Ausbaustufe? 

Und wirklich niemand sollte der Verwirklichung Deiner Ideen im Wege stehen. 

Daher unbedingt bauen und nicht erst bis 2008 damit warten!

Man muss dem Verbrechen schliesslich immer einen Schritt voraus sein und wenn Dein Rad jetzt gezockt wird, war Deine bisherige Mühe umsonst.

Das Böse ist schliesslich immer und überall!


----------



## trekkinger (3. April 2006)

Mr. Sicherheit, was wiegst Du eigentlich?

Das nächste Rad sollte schon stabiler als das alte sein. Deine körperliche Unversehrtheit sollte Dir auch was wert sein. 
Diebstahlschutz besitzt Du ja jetzt zu genüge. 

Ich frage mich nur, warum Du jetzt schon über ein neues nachdenkst - Du hast doch jetzt eins.


----------



## Mr. Sicherheit (3. April 2006)

> Daher unbedingt bauen und nicht erst bis 2008 damit warten!



Warum bis 2008 warten? Weil ich jetzt ja schon ein neues habe! In 2 Jahren ist es nicht mehr so neu, bis dahin ist es sicher hin... Und im Laufe der 2 Jahre lernt man ja, was man an dem Fahrrad so alles noch verbessern kann.
Zum Beispiel musste ich feststellen dass das jetzige neue Fahrrad nicht gerade stabil ist. Ich wiege 75 und bin 179 cm gross. Und fahre auch immer mit dem 21. Gang in der Stadt. Und ständig löst sich die Narbe. Also das wäre auf jeden Fall etwas, was ich in mein nächtes neues Fahrrad dann mir vormerke. Und im Laufe der 2 Jahre werde ich sehen, ob auch weiterhin Reifen zerstochen werden und andere Scherze... Ggf. wird das nächste neue Fahhrad dann mit Vollgummireifen und noch mehr Alarmanlagen ausgestattet. All diese Dinge muss man testen! Für das jetzige Fahrrad habe ich jedenfalls  alles dran, was mir eingefallen ist. Und dass es so ein instabiles Fahrrad ist, das konnte ich ja vorher nicht wissen!
Jetzt werde ich mir erstmal extra starken Sekundenkleber kaufen und mein Vorder- und Rücklicht festkleben. Dann kann es keiner mehr klauen! Bzw. nur noch mit Gewalt, aber dann geht ja eh der Alarm los...
Im Winter ist es ja nicht so tragisch das Licht an- und abzustecken, weil ich da eine dicke Jacke mit Taschen habe... Aber im Sommer möchte ich nicht ständig in meiner Hosentasche diese Lichter mitschleppen müssen...
Mal testen, ob das mit dem Kleber + Alarmanlage ausreicht. Falls nicht, werde ich mir dann für das nächste Fahhrad was anderes überlegen. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass man jeden kleinen Scheiss abstecken muss, wenn man sein Fahrrad abstellt?!
Was auch noch eine gute Idee wäre: Wenn die Lichter angehen, sobald der Alarm los geht. Dann weiß man sofort, woher der Alarm kommt!


----------



## LeichteGranate (3. April 2006)

Hey Mr. Sicherheit ich geile Parts für dein Bike gefunden...
Du bist doch auf der Suche nach sicheren "Rückspiegeln"?!? Ich hab da zufällig grad was Schönes für dich gefunden! Allerdings nicht ganz billig...

Rückspiegel-Barends


Schönen Abend noch!

LeichteGranate


----------



## Mr. Sicherheit (3. April 2006)

Viel zu teuer. Ansonsten sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (3. April 2006)

Mr. Sicherheit schrieb:
			
		

> Und dass es so ein instabiles Fahrrad ist, das konnte ich ja vorher nicht wissen.


Wir schon und haben das auch zu genüge geschrieben.

Billig gekauft ist doppelt und damit am Ende teurer gekauft. Merk Dir das.


----------



## Mr. Sicherheit (3. April 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Wir schon und haben das auch zu genüge geschrieben.
> 
> Billig gekauft ist doppelt und damit am Ende teurer gekauft. Merk Dir das.



Ach, dafür hält es nicht so lange und ich kann nach 1 Jahr dann schon den Mr Sicherheit II bestellen. Wer möchte schon 10 Jahre lang immer mit dem gleichen Fahrrad fahren? Besser billig kaufen und dann jedes Jahr ein neues... Kommt sicher aufs gleiche Geld aus, oder?


----------



## Kayn (3. April 2006)

Mr. Sicherheit schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, dafür hält es nicht so lange und ich kann nach 1 Jahr dann schon den Mr Sicherheit II bestellen. Wer möchte schon 10 Jahre lang immer mit dem gleichen Fahrrad fahren? Besser billig kaufen und dann jedes Jahr ein neues... Kommt sicher aufs gleiche Geld aus, oder?



wer einmal ein ordentliches rad gefahren ist kennt erst den unterschied, fakt ist wenn jeder solch nen billigen schrott auf der welt kaufen würde, hätte unsere wirtschaft noch weniger zu lachen!

zum anderen, hab ich dich doch gleich vorgewarnt das die billigst cams von ebay nix taugen


----------



## trekkinger (4. April 2006)

Mr. Sicherheit schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, dafür hält es nicht so lange und ich kann nach 1 Jahr dann schon den Mr Sicherheit II bestellen.


Merkwürdiges von Dir erstrebtes Ziel.

Das hatte am Anfang aber noch ganz anders geklungen.
Bei einem gescheiten Rad jedenfalls wäre die Nabe bestimmt noch ganz.

Was ist denn jetzt eigentlich aus der geworden?


----------



## Mr. Sicherheit (4. April 2006)

Ja, Narbe ist wieder hin... Da muss ich heute wieder zum Händler. Zum 3. Mal in Folge! Und wehe er verlangt 50,- Euro. Ich zahle gar nichts. Ggf. lass ich es vom Freund reparieren. Ich zahl doch kein Geld. Was kann ich dafür, dass die mir so ein Klumpad verkaufen?
Und bei besseren Rädern kann sowas auch passieren, meinte der Händler.
Ich kann mir das unmöglich leisten, ein Rad um 1.000,- zu kaufen. Und 3x mit gefahren ist es dann eh schon nur noch die Hälfte wert.. 500,- aus dem Fenster geschmissen...


----------



## KILROY (4. April 2006)

Das Teil heisst NABE, auch zum 3. Mal in Folge.

Sag mal, wieviel zahlt man Dir eigentlich für so einen thread ?


----------



## [email protected]!t (4. April 2006)

Mr. Sicherheit schrieb:
			
		

> Und bei besseren Rädern kann sowas auch passieren, meinte der Händler.



ich fahre jetzt seit ca. 12 jahren mtb, mir ist nie eine nabe kaputt gegangen



			
				Mr. Sicherheit schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mir das unmöglich leisten, ein Rad um 1.000,- zu kaufen. Und 3x mit gefahren ist es dann eh schon nur noch die Hälfte wert.. 500,- aus dem Fenster geschmissen...



kauf ein gebrauchtes, dann hast du 500 gespart  

nach 10 defekten naben hast du übrigens auch 500 gezahlt !


----------



## AngryApe (4. April 2006)

glaub entsprechende schlÃ¼ssel kaufen und selber kontern wÃ¼rd sich schon beim ersten mal lohnen 

fÃ¼r 50â¬ kriegt mann schon ein neues und besseres laufrad


----------



## Edith L. (4. April 2006)

AngryApe schrieb:
			
		

> glaub entsprechende schlüssel kaufen und selber kontern würd sich schon beim ersten mal lohnen


...für seinen Händler!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Vogel (4. April 2006)

Was ist denn das Komisches mit der Nabe? Hast Du denn mal den Händler genau gefragt wieso das so ist? Hat sich die Kontermutter, mit der die Nabe zugeschraubt ist, gelockert oder haben sich die Schrauben, mit denen das Rad am Rahmen festgeschraubt ist, gelockert? Einen Schnellspanner habe ich nicht gesehen auf den Bildern. Bei meinen Fahrrädern hat sich da noch nie was gelockert, auch nicht bei den billigsten Naben. Wenn sich das nicht beheben lässt, soll der Händler das Hinterrad kostenlos austauschen, wenn es an der Nabe liegt.


----------



## Kayn (4. April 2006)

Mr. Sicherheit hat sicher einen publicity Auftrag von IBC bekommen
geile methode um neue besucher und mitlglieder anzuziehen ^^

aber bei Grup Tekkan hat solch eine semiprofessionelle methode doch acuh bestens geklappt, also marketing vom feinsten.


----------



## wagnemar (4. April 2006)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahre jetzt seit ca. 12 jahren mtb, mir ist nie eine nabe kaputt gegangen
> 
> Das liegt vielleicht daran, dass Du nicht die gefährlichen drops von der Bürgersteigkante machst.


----------



## trekkinger (4. April 2006)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahre jetzt seit ca. 12 jahren mtb, mir ist nie eine nabe kaputt gegangen


Mir auch nicht.

Und sonderlich schwer ist Mr.S. auch nicht, liegt also doch an dem tollen Material.


----------



## Mr. Sicherheit (4. April 2006)

Ich hatte irgendwie Kribbeln im Bauch, dass meine Alarmanlagen und Schlösser alleine nicht ausreichen... Deshalb habe ich mir heute einen "Aufpasser" zugelegt...







Der läuft jetzt immer mit, wenn ich mit dem Radl unterwegs bin. Und beim abstellen passt er schön auf


----------



## kupfermark (4. April 2006)

Super Idee, aber gib ihm noch was anderes zu fressen als Fahrradreifen, so einen Schaden ersetzt Dir Dein Radhändler bestimmt nicht..

Musste es denn gleich so eine Kampf-Töhle sein?? Da kriegt man ja Angst beim hinschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwild (4. April 2006)

Ich glaube, wenn Du mit diesem gefährlichen Kampfhund bei Deinem Händler
auftauchst, wird er Dir bestimmt sofort ein neues Laufrad auf Kulanz einbauen.
Ansonsten gilt: Wer rote italienische Fahrzeuge fährt, muß sehr, sehr leidensfähig und leidenschaftlich sein.


----------



## trekkinger (5. April 2006)

Dein Hund ist ein Gummi-Fetischist.


----------



## Rolling Mad Man (5. April 2006)

besser wäre ein peilsender im rad...


----------



## Mr. Sicherheit (5. April 2006)

Besorgst Du mir so einen Peilsender?
Wo ist eigentlich "Up & Down"? Hab ich lange nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## harz-biker (5. April 2006)

Ich habe da noch einen Vorschlag lieber Mister Sicherheit, bei uns gibt es eine sehr gute Sicherheitsfirma(Made in Russland). Wenn du die anheuerst kannst du sicher sein das dein Superrad niemand anfässt. Außerdem kannst du dann die schweren Schlösser abbauen und die Gefahr des Rahmenbruches ist auch geringer....Nun Dein Kampfhund ist ja schon der Weg in die richtige Richtung.
Weiter so......GPS Ortung wäre das für dich was ?

Ich bin schwer beeindruckt von deinem tollen Rad.


----------



## Rolling Mad Man (5. April 2006)

Mr. Sicherheit schrieb:
			
		

> Besorgst Du mir so einen Peilsender?
> Wo ist eigentlich "Up & Down"? Hab ich lange nicht mehr gesehen.



ich habe momentan keine mehr da, habe alle an die bahn verkauft...

leih dir doch einfach mal ein bahnrad und hol dir ne flex, weis leider nicht wo die die eingebaut haben


----------



## Tillninjo (10. April 2006)

Hallo Mr Sicherheit,
Wie siehts denn jetzt aus, hast du eine neue Narbe (am Knie) weil du dich mit der defekten Hinterrad Nabe hinglegt hast?

...Hat dir dein Händler das Rad wieder irgendwie geflickt, oder wurde mal eine neues Hinterrad verbaut? Da wirst du ja noch was mit Garantie machen können! Und außerdem wirst du ihm ja auch plausibel erklären könne, dass es ein Materialfehler sein muss....  da du ja mehr als "vorsichtig" mit dem Bike umgehst.  Wäre ja schade, wenn Mr. Sicherheit I schon zu Grabe getragen werden müsste


----------



## squirrel (10. April 2006)

Ich hätte da eine Idee für ein Bike, das sogar in Hochwasserregionen garantiert nie wegkommt und googele gerade nach einem portablen Anker. Die Kette könnte man auch im Alltagsgebrauch als Schloß nutzen.
Übrigens hoffe ich, dass du daran gedacht hast, die Piepser nur mit Duracell auszustatten. Wäre ja geradezu apokalyptisch, wenn im Falle des Falles dem Bike der Saft ausgeht. Aber du findest mit Sicherheit ne Lösung noch n Ladegerät mit dem Dynamo zu verkoppeln. Auf ein paar Meter Kabel kommt's je net mehr an...


----------



## Henry the Lion (10. April 2006)

â¦ selten sooo gelacht!


----------



## Marko S (15. April 2006)

Hallo Mr. Sicherheit
rostet die Kette immer noch? Wenn ja dann bau dir doch eine Titankette auf dein Fahrrad die rostet garantiert nicht mehr. Für das Projekt  Mr. Sicherheit II währe ein Kardanwellenantrieb zu empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7 Zwerge (15. April 2006)

wagnemar schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz großes Kino!!!
> 
> Tip: Einfach einen toten Zugvogel ans Rad binden...schreckt auch ab und ist günstig zu haben.


----------



## free-for-ride (2. August 2006)

Mr. Sicherheit schrieb:
			
		

> Du irrst! Schau Dir doch die Schlösser einmal an! 1 Panzerkettenschloss mit der max. Sicherheitsstufe 15



dein kinguart kettenschloss kann nix, glaub mir, ist dreck
braucht keiner über ne minute für
die kette is ok, aber schloss bzw schließmechanismus taugt nix


----------



## Kayn (2. August 2006)

Ich könnte wetten dass, das Fahrrad von Mr. Sicherheit mitlerweile nur noch ein Rot-Brauner Klumpen/Haufen ist.


----------



## scott yz0 (2. August 2006)

Ferngezündete schrotpartrone unterm sattel und spikes die aus den pedalen schießen! scharfmachen und wenn dann jemand losfährt.....


----------



## YPS-Lon (8. Januar 2007)

selten so gelacht ***gröhl***  
aber es ist auch zum heulen


----------



## Schlammcatcher (14. Februar 2007)

@Mr. Sicherheit:
Mit Verlaub, du bist ein echter Exot, aber Exoten müssen sein, die machen das Leben abwechslungsreich und interessant.

Glückwunsch zu den Sicherheitseinrichtungen!


----------



## och nee (14. Februar 2007)

Entschuldigung, wenn ich hier Kritik anmelden muß. 

Das Konzept "Hochsicherheits-Fahrrad" ist hier nicht zu Ende gedacht. 
Ausschließlich der Aspekt der Diebstahlsicherheit scheint hier im Vordergrund zu stehen, ebenso die hinreichende Planerfüllug nach StVO. 
Desweiteren wird sich mit dem Einbau von sinnlosen Gadgets wie beispielsweise Radio vom eigentlichen Thema abgelenkt.

Was vollkommen außer Acht gelassen wird, ist die Fahrsicherheit!

- keine Hochsicherheitsreifen.
- Speichen/Felgen? Hier drängen sich eigentlich die stabilsten Produkte auf, die der Markt hergibt.
- keine Doppelbrückengabel
- kein vertrauenserweckener Rahmen. 
- keine Sicherheitspedale
- kein keine keine



Dies ist ein "sicheres" Fahrrad, mit dem man potentiell sich und andere Verkehrsteilnehmer gefährdet. 
Ich mahne dringendst zur unverzüglichen Nachbesserung.


----------



## Mad-Line (14. Februar 2007)

muuhhhhaaaaahhh  

danke für den lacher


----------



## och nee (14. Februar 2007)

Mad-Line schrieb:


> muuhhhhaaaaahhh


Ich muß doch sehr bitten, Sicherheit ist kein Thema, daß man auf die leichte Schulter nehmen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiveelements (14. Februar 2007)

ich finde, mr. sicherheit gehört dann auch in den sicherheitstrakt.


----------



## LautSprecher (14. August 2007)

Was bisn du für ein Stöpsel?!


----------



## Stoppiemaster_T (15. August 2007)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Was bisn du für ein Stöpsel?!



hihi    

ein STÖPSEL      
geiles wort


----------



## swiss (15. August 2007)

Wie wenig es doch braucht um kleine Kinder glücklich zu machen.


----------



## Kayn (15. August 2007)

swiss schrieb:


> Wie wenig es doch braucht um kleine Kinder glücklich zu machen.



da spricht der neid


----------



## 4XRacerPB (15. August 2007)

ob wohl die schlösser teuerer waren wie das rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swiss (15. August 2007)

Kayn schrieb:


> da spricht der neid



Auf die kleinen Kinder oder auf Mr. Sicherheits Fahrrad?


----------



## LautSprecher (15. August 2007)

Swiss ist sowas wie der gute Geist im Forum. Der ist auf nichts neidisch.
mfG LautSprecher


----------



## swiss (15. August 2007)

Ich bin ein Teil von jener Kraft, die BÃ¶ses will und Gutes schafftâ¦


----------



## Ohlsen (17. August 2007)

Ich habe das Fahrrad nun schon 2 Monate und bislang ist nichts weg gekommen

glaub ich sofort,


----------



## LautSprecher (18. August 2007)

Ehm...klaust du Liedtexte oder doch so kreativ?!
mfG LautSprecher


----------



## :alex: (18. August 2007)

Ehm... warum hast Du den Thread nach einem halben Jahr aus der Versenkung zurück geholt???


----------



## swiss (18. August 2007)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Ehm...klaust du Liedtexte oder doch so kreativ?!
> mfG LautSprecher



Falls du mich meinst: Das zumindest kreativ veränderte, Deutsche Weltliteratur.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. August 2007)

Falls du es unbedingt als Liedtext brauchst, probiere es mit Tanzwut - Götterfunken, da ist es in der Form enthalten, die Swiss gebraucht hat.

Ansonsten: Wart's ab. Irgendwann lest ihr das auch in der Schule.


----------



## Kayn (20. August 2007)

ihr dirftet vom thema ab


----------



## LautSprecher (20. August 2007)

Tanzwut (ja, das sind die komische MugGe-Duddler) liest man eigentlich nicht in der Schule   Is gut ich weiß was du meinst...
mfG LautSprecher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deineLakaien (20. August 2007)

bepiss mich grad beim thread-lesen vor lachen.


----------



## LautSprecher (20. August 2007)

Lakeien sind nich besser...(auch hier ist wieder die Band gemeint)
mfG LautSprecher  
PS: Was wären diese Threads ohne Spam


----------



## Giant XTC (21. August 2007)

Hallo Mr Sicherheit,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem klasse Fahrrad!

Halte uns doch mal auf dem Laufenden was die Nabe betrifft und ganz besonders das Projekt "Mr Sicherheit II".

Wie wäre es denn mal mit einer Vorschlagliste welche Teile beim Mr Sicherheit II verbaut werden sollten. Es geht hier ja nicht nur um Alarmanlagen. Mit denen kennt sich Mr S ja aus, bei den Fahrradteilen sehe ich da noch ein "kleines" Defizit.

Es gibt da schliesslich interessante Möglichkeiten mit Singlespeed, Tubeless, Stahlrahmen, HS33, usw.


----------



## Hatori Hanso (22. August 2007)

Gun Tach!

Bin neu hier und wohl glatt auf den lustigsten Thread gestoßen!

Mir ist einmal ein Vorderrad geklaut worden (Schnellspanner)-von so einem ähnlichen Bike wie MrSicherheits,also völliger ****. Daß war vor etwa 10-11 Jahren. 
Statt mir ein neues Vorderrad zu kaufen habe ich mir einzeln nen knallig roten Alurahmen, damals tolle Magura hydraulik Felgenbremsen, Shimano DeoreXT Schaltung, blau(!) eloxierte Hohlkammerfelgen und DHLenker gekauft.
Äußerlich also sehr auffällig, technisch damals uptodate. 
Wohne inner Großstadt, habe trotzdem Schnellspanner an den Achsen und auch an der Sattelstütze, in welcher ein wertvoller und nach ca 25000 km für meinen Arsch nicht mehr verzichtbarer Brooks Ledersattel steckt. Sichere das Bike, welchem ich aufgrund seines fortgeschritteneren Alters(Alurahmen und Lenker) keine heftigen DH Ritte mehr zumute, immer nur mit einem dicken und beim Lidl gekauften Stahlseilschloss- und nix is weggekommen, obwohl ich fest damit gerechnet hätte! Durch regelmäßige Pflege der wichtigen Dinge(1-2mal im Jahr Lager fetten, Schaltung immer wieder nachstellen...) ist es technisch in einwandfreiem Zustand, vielleicht nicht mehr der allerletzte Schrei(siehe Farben), aber immer noch einen Blick Wert...
Im Übrigen kann ich nur sagen daß es das unknackbare Schloss nicht gibt- wer sich mal mit Schließmechanismen beschäftigt hat, weiß daß es leicht ist und häufig soger eine Plastikpommesgabel reicht um durchzukommen..
Bleibt die Frage warum manchen totale(Ich bitte um Verzeihung, MrSicherheit..) Billigräder geklaut werden, anderen ihre wertvolleren nicht?
Kann die Frage nicht beantworten-vielleicht ne Frage für den nichtexistierenden Esoterik- oder Philosophiethread in diesem Forum..

Naja...hab mich hier wohl etwas verlabert..verbleibe also, für die nächsten Tage Photos meines Bikes ankündigend, mit freundlichen Grüßen-

Hatori Hanso


----------



## Hatori Hanso (22. August 2007)

hoppla..ungeduld geschuldeter Beinahedoppelpost...
Seh ichs nur nich oder gibt is die Option letzten selbstverfassten Beitrag wieder löschen hier nur nich?


----------



## Goldemar (21. August 2009)

Also wenn ich ein Dieb wäre (was ich nicht bin) wäre das Rad eine Provokation meine Ehre als Ehrenhafter dieb,ich würd´s stiebitzen und es dir per post zuschicken weil das was man als Bilderserie hier so sieht dient nicht der abschreckung sondern eher der herausforderung

@all sorry wollt keine Threadleiche ausgraben !


----------



## ultra2 (22. August 2009)

Goldemar schrieb:


> @all sorry wollt keine Threadleiche ausgraben !



Und warum hast du es dann getan?


----------



## Goldemar (24. August 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Und warum hast du es dann getan?



Wo soll ich den sonst meinen Treadspaten ausprobieren |----|=}  
Aber ok ich tu´s nie wieder!


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (19. April 2019)

Die Fotos vom Freenet Freehoster sind ja jeider nicht mehr online. Wo kann man die denn sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (19. April 2019)

AchseDesBoesen schrieb:


> Die Fotos vom Freenet Freehoster sind ja jeider nicht mehr online. Wo kann man die denn sehen?


Danke fürs Leichenschänden. Goiler Thread.
Die Bilder mag ich auch gern mal sehen.


----------



## Schlammcatcher (7. Mai 2019)

"Mr. Sicherheits" war damals Kult, ein Exot, ein Künstler! 
Was habe ich über diesen Vogel gelacht.
In tiefer Dankbarkeit für eine schöne Forum-Zeit verneige ich mich vor diesem Wahnsinnigen!


----------



## zarea (7. Mai 2019)

AchseDesBoesen schrieb:


> Die Fotos vom Freenet Freehoster sind ja jeider nicht mehr online. Wo kann man die denn sehen?


Der Eingangspost war vom 1.April, war bestimmt nur Spaß.


----------



## Schlammcatcher (7. Mai 2019)

Ob Spaß oder ernst gemeint...egal...ich war damals Fan von "Mr. Sicherheits"
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat er ein olles Baumarkt-Bike verrammelt und verriegelt.


----------



## memphis35 (7. Mai 2019)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> Ob Spaß oder ernst gemeint...egal.


Nö, nö weil aus Spaß wurde Ernst und Ernst ist jetzt schon 5 Jahre alt


----------



## fone (7. Mai 2019)

Waren da nicht so alle Anbauteile dran, die man für Geld kaufen konnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (7. Mai 2019)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> "Mr. Sicherheits" war damals Kult, ein Exot, ein Künstler!


----------



## Cubie (9. Mai 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 859605


langweilige Gedankenwelt..


----------



## der-gute (9. Mai 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 859605



Ganz schön nah an Josef M. und seinen Gleichgesinnten


----------



## fone (9. Mai 2019)

lol. Da habt ihr einen Rechtsextremen aufgedeckt. Gut so!


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (9. Mai 2019)

Frl. Spahn will ja jetzt die Masern euthanasieren.


----------



## sharky (10. Mai 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ganz schön nah an Josef M. und seinen Gleichgesinnten


so ganz dicht bist du nicht, oder?


----------



## der-gute (10. Mai 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> so ganz dicht bist du nicht, oder?


Doch bin ich.

*Nur weil du „einzigartig“ bist, bist du noch lange nicht nützlich.*

Das war dein Bild-Kommentar zu einem User.


----------



## sharky (10. Mai 2019)

ja, und nun? was ist sachlich an der aussage falsch? dein verlink auf euthanasie ist mit das letzte, was man hier zu lesen bekommt. dass einer "anders" ist heißt nicht, dass das gut sein muss. im umkehrschluss wären typen wie anders brejvik, deiner logik folgend, auch nützlich? die sind ja auch "einzigartig" weil "anders"

was kommt jetzt noch hinterher? die nazi-keule, das ultimative totschlagargument? traurig, dass du so simpel gestrickt bist...


----------



## der-gute (10. Mai 2019)

Nein.

Und ich lade dich ein, nochmal kritisch über dein Bild nachzudenken.

Ein Bild einer „verkrüpelten“ Gabel als Zeichen für „einzigartig sein“ und dann zu sagen, das die unnütz ist, ist im Zusammenhang mit einem User, egal was für ein Mensch er ist, in meinen Augen nicht gut.

Schau es dir nochmal an.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (10. Mai 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ganz schön nah an Josef M. und seinen Gleichgesinnten


Hääh?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (10. Mai 2019)

Mein schöner Fred


----------



## zarea (10. Mai 2019)

Das eine verbogene Gabel aber noch nützlich ist, ist wohl keinem aufgefallen? 
Die kann man noch prima rezi... rezei... wieder einschmelzen.


----------



## olsche (12. Mai 2019)

Achtung Kopf-Kino:
Mann kann damit an Stellen kratzen, wo man mit einer graden Gabel nicht hinkommt!!!


----------



## PORTEX77 (12. Mai 2019)

Was n hier los


----------



## sharky (13. Mai 2019)

zarea schrieb:


> Das eine verbogene Gabel aber noch nützlich ist, ist wohl keinem aufgefallen?
> Die kann man noch prima rezi... rezei... wieder einschmelzen.


jo, oder als schlechtes beispiel nehmen.... sehr kreativ hier


----------



## Der_Beste (13. Mai 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Was n hier los


Nix, wieso?


----------



## Edith L. (13. Mai 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Waren da nicht so alle Anbauteile dran, die man für Geld kaufen konnte?



Ich meine sogar eine Alarmanlage!
Ach, steht ja sogar im thread drin!


----------



## Brewmaster (14. Mai 2019)

Hat jemand noch ein Foto von dem Teil?


----------



## Basti138 (15. Mai 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Mein schönes Ferd


Hä?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

